# 1993 Altima with speedometer issue



## Copyfix74 (May 7, 2018)

Ok so heres symptoms. 
Speedometer doesnt work unless car sits in sun when its hot outside.
The odometer doesnt work either when speedometer doesnt work.
Check engine light is on because of this problem.
I need to smog the car and cant because of check engine light. 
The ecm in car only gives the vss code no others.
I dont really care if the speedometer works i just need to oass smog.
I definitely need advice, helo, instruction, or maybe a bfh... Idk. 
Thanks in advance if you have any answers.


----------

